# برنامج Ez-Voice v2.1 لاجراء مكالمات مجانيه ((160دولة))....رهيب



## انازوتى (13 مارس 2010)

الاخوة و الاخوات

اقدم لكم موقع جديد لعمل مكالمات مجانية لاي تليفون في العالم سواء كان تليفون ارضي او متنقل.

عنوان الموقع هو

http://www.in-bing.com/bing-free-call-voip/






مدة المكالمة تختلف حسب المكان المطلوب و حسب مقدم الخدمة في البلد الذي تتصل عليه.

ممكن يصل مدة المكالمات لبعض البلدان الى 5 دقائق و مكالمتين في اليوم.


كما ان الموقع لا يحتاج تسجيل و لا غيره. فقط اختار البلد و ضع الرقم و اتصل.

اتمنى لكم الفائدة من هذا الموقع​


----------



## Eng.A.S.M (13 مارس 2010)

لا ادري بصراحة هدفك من هكذا مواضيع 
لا برنامج ولا حتى موقع 

مجرد دعاية 

مشكور 
سلامي


----------



## almasry (16 مارس 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## km6 (17 مارس 2010)

البرنامج لا يعمل
أرجو من الأخوة التاكد من الموقع قبل وضعه


----------



## مختار مرغنى (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## bilya (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------

